# Lake Effect Chapter of MDHA 2011 Big Event!!



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

We had the perfect divorcee package last night. Six hundred dollars worth of legal services on the silent auction and a vasectomy on the live auction. What more do you need? :lol::lol:

Thanks to all the MS members who came out to help us raise local bucks for our local ducks. We had a great night and as always had lots of fun!!!

Thanks again


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Worries you a bit when the doctor get's up and annouces he is the "Walmart of vasectomy's":lol:
> 
> Ryan, how many members do you think were there? I'd guess 20+


I am thinking there had to be at least 20 there...was everyone at your table a forum member? I know dahmer of course, but I wasn't sure of the others.



waxico said:


> Yes, I will be back next year, assuming I'm living in St. Joe by then.
> 
> Get me out of this town.
> 
> ...


Waxico a West Sider?! The SW would love to have ya.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Glad you made it Dan, conversation is never lacking at that table:lol: Hopefully Waxico can make it next year, then you'll really hear some stories:lol:
> 
> It's always great meeting new members there and it is just a great crowd to be around.
> 
> ...


Man I would have never known that you had one, as Jeff/Dahmer screamed like he just got a vesectimy when I handed him the turkey decoy. 

Yeah your kid was passed out, glad the both of you won something. 

By the way thanks to you and your group for your donations and time. It was greatly appreciated as we embark with a new organization.


----------



## Blazin Guns (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks to all that came out! We had a great time and was good to see all our hard work lead to a great time for every one. Hope to see everyone next year!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

or maybe I missed it-

what was the story with Carl?

and more importantly, what (who) will be his successor for next season?
Still a band bounty out there, right?!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Branta said:


> and more importantly, what (who) will be his successor for next season?


After this fall on MS, Grebe.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Carl went home with his creator (King Quack) along with the 200 page hard cover book that was compiled by taking all logs and pictures and putting them in succession with a nice forward that counted up all numbers harvested, total miles, etc. The decoy and the book sold for 170 bucks give or take a few. That was a deal. Remember Bob? I think he went for 120 or 140.

The Grebe has been discussed already believe it or not! I am all for it! What should be his name?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Grebe.... Now that's funny!

Quack: what was the tally?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Branta said:


> Grebe.... Now that's funny!
> 
> Quack: what was the tally?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here, I'll help since I have the files.
25,000 plus miles traveled

255 ducks
115 geese
2 Tundras
5 Coots
5 Snows
2 Mergs
2 Pigeons
2 Specks

Total of 388

14 duck species
Woodies, Mallard, Buffie, Squaw, Surf S., Common S., Green wing, Widgeon, Ringneck, Pintail, Goldeneye, Common Eider, Gadwall, Shoveler.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I vote for a male and female wood duck or buffle head, so more people can hunt and then auction them off as a pair.

We could call them Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Love it Quack.

the downside will be on your side though; that's double the work and Coordination! If you thought tracking one was bad....


love the idea though.

that's alot of birds and still no bands over any of them - interesting.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Branta said:


> Love it Quack.
> 
> the downside will be on your side though; that's double the work and Coordination! If you thought tracking one was bad....
> 
> ...


You must operate in areas of higher band concentrations Our ration is about 1:1000, so one band every couple years.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Mr. DEDGOOSE would not let him hunt over it because it was too heavy.


Cant wait to shoot it to see this self repairing rubber.. I wonder how they obtained the information from the military grade hummer.. 

Hmmmm Heavyweight 7s or lead 4s


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

You can see them at the following link:

HERE


----------

